# 17 yrs. gone in a week wife left with women someone please help



## brokenhearted2009 (Jan 3, 2009)

hi every one its been a ruff week, i went to pick up a car on 12/26 in kc 12/27 came home to my wife said she was spliting up. she left on 12/31 and on 12/31 my daughter told me that when i was gone the friend my wife had met went to dinner with them on 12/26 and came home with them. then they went to bed. my daughter needed a pillow for her friend which was spending the nite. she knocked on our bedroom door that was locked and my wife hide behind the door and was naked with her hair wet, handed her the pillow and locked the door back my daughter was stuned. ive been calling and talking to her to try to work it out but she has this other person pulling her away. when she left i knew none of this she told me she needed a few days to sort things out. she needed space , but how do u give space, when thats what broke u up, i have been trying to but, when she sees me and the kids she will hug and kiss me and tell me she loves me. but she insists on stay until gone till 1/4/09 she says shes trying to find her an apartment with no luck. would love to go pick her up, fight for her but iam lost.


----------



## GPR (Jan 3, 2009)

Honestly, I hate to say it, when your wife leaves with another woman, I don't know if there is much that can be done on your part other than let her go. 

She obviously at least thinks that this is what she wants. The best that you could probably hope for is that she will be gone for a while and realize that it really wasn't what she wanted, and will come back. But if it ends up that this is really was what she wants, there isn't much you can do.


----------

